# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  مكفوفو القطيف في زيارة لبيت الحكمة الثقافي بالقديح

## رعاية المكفوفين

*السلام عليكم والرحمة الله وبركاته* 
*اخي الكريم انا اظن قلت لك من قبل* 
*ممنوع ممنوع اعلانات* 
*طيب ياخوي* 
*ما بتحترم قوانينا* 
*اقراء ردي بالاسفل*


*راح نطر الى ايقاف العضويه* 
*انا راح اكلم الاداره واخليها تتصرف* 
*في شائنك* 
*لان صراحه اكثر من مره قلت لك* 
*لك مني كل الموده*
*نائب المشرف العام*
*امير العاشقين* *.*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

*وفقهم الله لكل خير و جزاهم الله خير الذين قائمين على بيت الحكمة  كم لهم من البرامج الفعالة في البلد حفظهم الله و وفقهم لكل خير و صلاح*

*تحياتي*

----------


## فرح

ربي يوفقهم ويعطيعهم على قد نيتهم الطيبه
كل الشكر خيي 
ويسعد القلب رؤية هذه الاعمال والتقارب اكثر
الى اخواننا من ذوي الاحتياجات 
ربي يوفقكم جميعا انشاء الله 
*ملاحظه ...*
*في قسم خاص لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه* 
*كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصكم الكريم*
دمتم بخير

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
بالتوفيق لهم
يااااااااااارب
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## أموله

الله يوفقهم ..

يسلمو ع الموضوع

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..

وفقهم الله وإياكم لكل خير وصلاح ..
يعطيك العافية أخي على مثل هذا التقديم القيّم والموفق..
سوف يتم نقله بعد إذنك للقسم الأنسب له وهو ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ..
ليأخذ حقه هناك بشكل أوفر..
مع خالص شكرنا لعطاءكم..
داعين لكم بكل خير وتوفيق..

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*عفواً اخي اظن قلت لك من قبل الاعلانات ممنوعه بس انت مصر على الاعلانات* 

*يعني اخووي قي قوانين ما يصير نطبقها على ناس وناس* 

*اخوي اذا ما راح تحترم القوانين* 

*اسمح لي انا من سيوقف* 

*وستعتبر موقوف* 
*لك كم مره وحذرتك ياخي تبي اعلان عن المركز* 

*التفصيل اذهب الى ايقونة الاعلانات* 
*من ثم الى زر الاتصال لطلب الاعلان* 
*من ثم ارسل رساله الى المشرف العام* 

*وتفاهم معه* 

*شفيك انت اخوي قلت لك ممنوع خلاص ممنوع* 


*نائب المشرف العام* 
*أمير العاشقين* 
*جاسم أحمد*

----------

